# Another Waltham



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A local antique dealer has a gold plated Waltham with a white face for sale at Â£64. Unfortunately he is closed every time I go past, so the real question is: are these gold plated pre-WW1 pocket watches collectable at all, or do they have to be solid gold? New boy to pocket watches. Many thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Of course they are collectible, but depending on the movement Inside, some are 'more' collectible than others. What kind of movement is in your Waltham?

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Watch-cases are not gold-plated. They're gold FILLED. There's a difference. If it was GOLD PLATED, it would've worn down through to the brass by now, a long time ago.

Collectability has several factors. What the case is made of, is just one tiny factor.


----------

